# Kräuter sammeln in Nordend (ab welchem Skill)



## Stevesteel (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ab welchem Skill kann man in Nordend (Heulender Fjord/Boreanische Tundra) Kräuter sammeln?
Muss man erst Krätuergroßmeister werden, geht das auch schon ab 325 oder sind die mit diesem Skill noch rot und damit nicht pflückbar?

Gruß
Stevesteel


----------

